# Updating Kontakt Mid Project?



## BenG (Apr 6, 2021)

Yesterday, I downloaded/installed a new Kontakt library that required the latest version to run. Without thinking, I went over to Native and upadted to 6.5.2 (from 6.5?) Upon loading my current projects, I noticed that I was now getting a warning that says "The state of some Kontakt instances cannot be recalled properly.Please open any Kontakt instance to resolve the problem."

Are there any major issues with updating Kontakt during a project? If yes, can I downgrade?!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 6, 2021)

It's a new warning added to the latest version of Kontakt when there are samples missing. You just need to locate the missing samples. It probably happened before, however there is now a warning!


----------



## BenG (Apr 6, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> It's a new warning added to the latest version of Kontakt when there are samples missing. You just need to locate the missing samples. It probably happened before, however there is now a warning!


THANK YOU!! Good to know and I think I know which library is causing the issue as I received the error before.

That said, I've manually located the library several times and the issue persists...:/


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 6, 2021)

BenG said:


> That said, I've manually located the library several times and the issue persists...:/


To get rid of the warning you need to re-save the patch/multi/session once the missing samples are located (or do a batch re-save on that lib; making sure you backup first!)


----------



## stixman (Apr 6, 2021)

Uninstall then reinstall Kontakt worked for me.


----------



## BenG (Apr 6, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> To get rid of the warning you need to re-save the patch/multi/session once the missing samples are located (or do a batch re-save on that lib; making sure you backup first!)


Will do and thanks for the tip! It's Ferrum Free and for some reason it has given me issues since I got it.

Batch re-save usually does the trick!


----------



## BenG (Apr 6, 2021)

stixman said:


> Uninstall then reinstall Kontakt worked for me.


I would but don't want to risk anything at the moment. Cannot believe I did this mid project.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 7, 2021)

Indeed, after pointing Kontakt to where samples are, you need to save your DAW project so that the new paths to samples stick.


----------



## ziggi (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi, I have the same problem (in Logic, Kontakt 6.6.0). I tried to resave but the problem persists. It's a serious issue: how Kontakt can crash the whole project because of the missing sample?? It should simply load the instrument without the samples.


----------



## WWBiscuit (Sep 30, 2021)

I've had a similar issue to this. I moved my 8DIO sample libraries to another external drive, and get the "state of some Kontakt libraries..." message when I open a Logic project in which I have used an 8DIO library. Naturally, the project plays, but without the tracks using those samples. However, when I try to remedy this on the relevant tracks by pointing Kontakt to the new library folder, everything just freezes. I've tinkered around with variations of this solution, but have had to force quit several times now. Any advice welcomed


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2021)

Keep it going for some minutes, resolving samples from non-KP libraries that have a lot of samples (which a number of 8dio libraries do) can take a while.


----------

